# Cooling system...I hope



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I got my Aluminum radiator, (2) 1.5" rows, built to support up to 800HP. And a nice aluminum shroud with 2 fans......looks cool, hope it keeps things cool!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow that sure is beautiful! How much does a set up like that set you back?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The rad is a Griffin 800HP model = $600....the fans/shroud are a Derale model #16826...$385...a cool running PONCHO, Pirceless!!! E


----------

